# magazine feeding problems with my M&P



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

I was doing some shooting yesterday, white box winchester .40's 165g
each time I would shoot nine shots, and slide lock. I would eject the magazine and one round would remain in the magazine. I thought this was a fluke but it happened three more times in the same day. Also once, upon re-inserting the magazine, the slide released on it's own... this gun is only a few weeks ago, less then 5 magazines through it. its the compact version. This problem happened with both the flat-bottomed magazine and the pinkie grip magazine.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I would call S&W and see what they say. If you have to ship it back to the factory they will pay for it. Good luck.

How can I get my S&W handgun repaired? 
Please contact our Customer Support Center for instructions on how to return your handgun for repair: 1-800-331-0852 (Inside USA) 8:00 a.m. to 8:00 p.m. Eastern Standard Time (Monday - Friday). Customers outside the USA may contact the International Warranty Service Center nearest you.


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

called today, they're sending me a box to ship it out in. that was easy. a little too easy maybe. hopefully they'll fix it. researched this problem a bit and found its pretty common.


----------



## junkyardog (Feb 9, 2008)

Ditto here with my 40c. Just got it back from smith with a note saying barrel modification done. Haven't been to the range yet to check it out, just hope it is fixed, I don't like putting my guns in a box to ship away. And that is a bit unnerving to slap a mag in and have the slide release on its own.


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

exactly. I spoke to the guy that gave me the NRA course, he's telling me I should get a 9mm for my first gun. He says with the correct defensive ammunition it can still have " stopping power " the .40 in this compact is pretty jumpy. I wonder if its possible to change the uppers out for a 9mm ? and new magazines. the trigger is a bit strange on this gun. I dont like that hinge


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

I just shot the M&P .40c Saturday and it did not feel jumpy at all to me. What impressed me most is how accurate it is.


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

that's cool. mine was a complete animal, however. got a glock 26.:smt023


----------

